# [BUG] Problèmes de caractères affichés (résolu! reset ok !)

## cyber_N

Bonjour à tous,

En voulant afficher le contenu de fichiers (sous /etc/proc) pour connaître certaines spécificités matérielles (commande "cat ..."), j'ai fait sans doute une fausse manipulation (une combinaison de touches?), mais maintenant, quand je tape des caractères ou alors qu'un résultat est obtenu, suite à une commande (donc un résultat textuel), il remplace les caractères alphabétiques par des flèches tordues, des rectangles pleins, des symboles bizarres ... c'est vraiment illisible !!  :Shocked: 

- Que s'est-t-il passé ?  :Question:   (je me souviens, juste avant, avoir ouvert avec "cat" un fichier binaire et donc, en résultat, des caractères bizarres. j'ai du stopper le défilement avec ctrl+c !!).

Merci pour votre aide,

Sébastien.Last edited by cyber_N on Mon Dec 03, 2007 10:42 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Untux

'lut ! Essaie de taper reset, ça devrait le faire :)

----------

## geekounet

Salut !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Surtout qu'on en a déjà parlé dans ton autre topic, auquel tu viens de répondre ... Merci  :Smile: 

Et ces caractères bizarres, bah en tentant d'afficher ces caractères bizarres, ça a envoyé des cractères de controle de terminal sans doute, et donc ça modifie son affichage et tout ... le reset comme le conseille tutux devrait marcher  :Smile: 

----------

## cyber_N

Bonjour à tous,

Je me trouve dans une situation qui est celle-ci :

- je ne sais pas vraiment, pour l'instant, manager le serveur Gentoo de l'entreprise et donc je souhaiterais savoir l'impact de la commande reset :

- va-t-elle arrêter des processus, va-t-elle faire rebooter la machine, ... ?

(surtout que la machine fonctionne depuis longtemps sur un livecd :

    - il y a écrit, à chaque ligne : livecd # 

( Sur le site de Gentoo, j'ai vu écrit que reset réalisait un redémarrage en douceur )

Merci pour votre aide,  :Wink: 

Sébastien.

----------

## boozo

 *cyber_N wrote:*   

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je me trouve dans une situation qui est celle-ci :
> 
> - je ne sais pas vraiment, pour l'instant, manager le serveur Gentoo de l'entreprise et donc je souhaiterais savoir l'impact de la commande reset :
> ...

 

'alute

 :Shocked:   ...   :Shocked:   ...   :Shocked: 

bababah ! Bon première chose : donne une description un peu plus détaillée dudit serveur

et colle nous stp le résultat d'un :

```
$emerge --info
```

ps: "reset" n'affectera que le terminal

----------

## tatoo

 *cyber_N wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ( Sur le site de Gentoo, j'ai vu écrit que reset réalisait un redémarrage en douceur )

 

```

# man reset

```

tu peux lire dans la section NAME (premiere ligne) "terminal initialisation" alors il faut croire que non.

à ne pas confondre "reset" avec "reboot" ou "shutdown -r" qui eux redèmarrent ta machine.

pour rajouter une touche perso à ce qu'a dit geekounet , en fait c'est un comportement tout à fait normal puisque tu lui demandes d'afficher des caractère non-ascii , çà fait souvent çà quand le contenu du fichier est binaire, puis il suffit qu'il y est des caractères "spéciaux" pour que voilà ton terminal s'emballe (si j'ose dire) mais ce n'est pas un bug du tout hein   :Wink: 

----------

## cyber_N

Merci pour votre coup de main :

- je viens de tester à l'instant cela réinitialise bien le terminal seulement.

Merci vraiment, je ne pouvais plus rien afficher de lisible !

Toute les commandes que vous me demandiez de taper, je ne pouvais plus en lire la sortie. bref, c'est fait

Résolu,

Sébastien.

----------

## El_Goretto

Oui mais bon, t'as toujours moyen de moyenner: ouvrir une autre connexion ssh ou un autre terminal virtuel (alt+F2, etc).

Et reset, je le note, et je m'en félicite  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *cyber_N wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> Résolu,
> 
> Sébastien.

 

Le pb d'affichage term oui mais... y'a d'autres choses qui m'inquiète un peu à te lire   :Confused: 

Je persiste : *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Première chose : donne une description un peu plus détaillée dudit serveur
> 
> et colle nous stp le résultat d'un : emerge --info

 

M'enfin après... à toi de voir hein ?!

Edit : c'est çà ton serveur ? je joue une part de mon dessert de ce soir que c'est made in ovh

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le pb d'affichage term oui mais... y'a d'autres choses qui m'inquiète un peu à te lire  
> 
> 

 

Bah il tourne sur un livecd le bouzin, rien d'inquiétant je trouve, si? (au moins le système est ro. Bon c'est pas très courant pour un serv.)

----------

## boozo

@kwen : déjà savoir pourquoi un serveur est sur livecd (  :Shocked:  ) et c'est quoi depuis un moment...

de plus on ne sais pas à quoi sert exactement le serveur et ce qu'il veut en faire exactement

et puis si j'en juge par la config que j'ai lu... j'ai des doutes sur pas mal de choses

et je passe sur "- je ne sais pas vraiment, pour l'instant, manager le serveur Gentoo de l'entreprise" pour bosser sur un hardened en l'état   :Rolling Eyes: 

Après moi je dis çà... c'est pour lui (et pour sa boite)   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Après moi je dis çà... c'est pour lui (et pour sa boite)  

 

Ah ok, ouais boah t'as pas vus comment les servs sont gérés ici  :Laughing:  (sous-traitance... super pour la confidentialité)

----------

## boozo

[OT]ben ouais je sais bien   :Crying or Very sad:   a croire que mettre des clauses spécifiques aux prestat dans les CdC pour régler ce genre de pb ça relève de l'insurmontable ! c'est pas sorcier à faire pourtant (demander une liste des intervenents à valider par le donneur d'ordre pour l'agrément par exemple, action sur les baies en présence d'un personnel du staf uniquement, etc etc...)   :Evil or Very Mad:  [/OT]

Et pis bon sais pas moi il est peut-être en stage alors autant l'aider à comprendre ce qu'il fait   :Wink: 

Vu la date du dernier sync j'ai peur ! oO 

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> [OT]ben ouais je sais bien    a croire que mettre des clauses spécifiques aux prestat dans les CdC pour régler ce genre de pb ça relève de l'insurmontable ! c'est pas sorcier à faire pourtant (demander une liste des intervenents à valider par le donneur d'ordre pour l'agrément par exemple, action sur les baies en présence d'un personnel du staf uniquement, etc etc...)   [/OT]
> 
> 

 

Houlà mais sais tu que c'est trop en demander au "décideurs"? Ils viennent par exemple d'avoir la géniale idée d'enterrer l'utilisation de Jabber en interne...pour msn!   :Evil or Very Mad:  (et autres niaiseries du genre...qui arrivent bien souvent lorsque ces messieurs ont des dîners d'affaire "offert" par cro$oft...)

J'arrete pour la délation ^^

+1 pour aider sinon!

----------

